# help to ID 2 cichlids



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

I could use some help IDing a couple of cichlids, appreciate anyone's opinion as to what these are.

Cichlid 1
- rescued from some owners who were going to flush him
- think he is male as he was chasing all the other fish so had to separate him
- but he has no colour, so looks like a female? bit of red towards front of body
- any idea what type of cichlid and sex

Cichlid 2
- bought this from PJs guy said it was male and a blue orchid?
- much slimer than my other aulonocara cichlids, all blue with some spots on tail fin.
- same what type of cichlid and is it a male
- he is doing fine in my all male tank so far

sorry pics are not the best, hard to snap a good pic

Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Both pictures are poor quality and therefore almost impossible to tell what the fish are however the first fish looks like a peacock and the second looks like a Mbuna.

Not sure the size of the peacock however if the dorsal and anal fins are rounded it should be a female and if pointed a male. Yours looks pointed so I would say a male and in my experience Eureka male peacocks take a long time to colour up so that's my guess.

The Mbuna looks like it could be a Metriaclima or Pseudotropheus however not sure.

Here is an excellent article with pictures of some of the most popular Africans.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/african_cichlid_genus_gallery.php
--
Paul


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Y2KGT said:


> Both pictures are poor quality and therefore almost impossible to tell what the fish are however the first fish looks like a peacock and the second looks like a Mbuna.
> 
> Not sure the size of the peacock however if the dorsal and anal fins are rounded it should be a female and if pointed a male. Yours looks pointed so I would say a male and in my experience Eureka male peacocks take a long time to colour up so that's my guess.
> 
> ...


Hi there paul, could you take a look at one of my post in the general discusion.
I have a blue cichlid around 1" and i dont know what it is.
- Spiro


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok thanks, yes pics are poor took a bunch and those were the best ones. 

Yes think 1 is a peacock just don't know what kind

I was just at LFS and looks like #2 may be a cobalt blue zebra as there was a tank full of them which looked like the one I have. Will try to get a better pic of the peacock.

Thanks



Y2KGT said:


> Both pictures are poor quality and therefore almost impossible to tell what the fish are however the first fish looks like a peacock and the second looks like a Mbuna.
> 
> Not sure the size of the peacock however if the dorsal and anal fins are rounded it should be a female and if pointed a male. Yours looks pointed so I would say a male and in my experience Eureka male peacocks take a long time to colour up so that's my guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I have a Colbat blue male and now that you say it your fish looks alot like a female Colbat


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

ok how do you tell if it is male or female as the dolt a the store told me it was a male?


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

well usualy they have more colour near there anal and dorsal fin
and also from my own experience


----------

